# Red River Trial



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Red River club asked me to post up and remind everyone that their tailgate party on Saturday night is BYOB and they are in a dry county! They will be providing food though.

SM


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

That's the kind of information that cuts down on cursewords, slung mud, and needless killin'.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

this may be the most useful post Shane has ever made. :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I head out tomorrow evening and plan to stop at get my own.....nothing worse than chunking birds all day for Mark to find out the nearest place to get a cold beer is 40 minutes away.....dry counties in the one thing I hate about Texas!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I head out tomorrow evening and plan to stop at get my own.....nothing worse than chunking birds all day for Mark to find out the nearest place to get a cold beer is 40 minutes away.....dry counties in the one thing I hate about Texas!
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


You can actually get beer right across the bridge. Its about 10 mins from Mark's. 2% Oklahoma beer... but its better than nothing.

SM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> *2% Oklahoma beer... but its better than nothing*


Geez is it worth the bother? Might as well drink water as 2% beer.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

XXX


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

You get the good stuff at the liquor store Howard :wink: . 

Its going to be a cold one at Red River with snow and ice on the way.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > I head out tomorrow evening and plan to stop at get my own.....nothing worse than chunking birds all day for Mark to find out the nearest place to get a cold beer is 40 minutes away.....dry counties in the one thing I hate about Texas!
> ...


There goes that Bridge stuff again.............................goes to show ya that Shayne knows his Bridges & Desk Clerks................ :shock:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

How much snow are they getting in Bohnam? We are going to get 10 inch or so.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> How much snow are they getting in Bohnam? We are going to get 10 inch or so.


There's hardly any on the ground there right now and its supposed to stop snowing shortly. Weather should be ok for tomorrow.

SM


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Right now it is 27 degrees, 16 with the wind chill. Low tonight of 22. Tee off time is 7:30 a.m. o'clock in the morning for the Open! High Firday of 45. I'm there is spirit only!


My dog is there regards,
Arturo


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Qual update*

Lainee asked me to post an update.

The Qual has completed 3 Series and will start water marks tomorrow.

There are 10 dogs back to the 4th:

5 WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor O-Bill Dodd H-Mark Edwards
9 Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine O-Tom Vaughn H-Bill Schrader
15 Maple Creek's Calumet's Coyote O/H-Sharon Gierman 
18 Code Black Smoke O-Don Cuttone H-Mark Edwards
19 Black Powder's Crazy Ivan O/H Dave Fowler
20 High Meadow's Ramblin Rio O-Ronnie Stuart H-Clint Avant
24 Watermark's Pistolpack'n Sagon O/H Linda Noga 
26 Watermark's Laurie Darlin O-Richard Price H-Clint Avant
29 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker, O/H Lainee Munhollon
32 Cedar Bayou's-Holy Terror O-Chet Beaty H-Clint Avant

Good luck to all, but especially Lainee and Bullet    

David and Flash, at home while Lainees off playing with Dogs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good for Lainee goin' into the 4th. Now tell her to quit messing up her dog and let Bullet do his job so he can be a qualified retriever.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

David - Thanks for the update!! And I couldn't agree more, good luck to all but especially Lainee and Bullet!!!!!   

Andy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open callbacks to the second. Hope I got them right.......

3. Boomer, Schrader
4. Peli, Edwards
9. Jefe, West
10. Kate, Edwards
11. Alley, Washburn
15. Theda, Ritch
20. Maggie, Cicero
21. Rooster, Schrader
22. Lily, Becker  
23. Kweezy, Russell
24. Rip, Edwards
25. Buddy, Schrader
26. Twister, Wilson
29. Case, Schrader
30. Bowie, Jenkins
34. Daisy, Marcellus
35. Rainy, Cicero
36. Colt, Gierman
37. Rex, Carruth
47. Lucky, Cicero
48. Rip, Carruth
54. Java, Schrader
55. Pogo, Russell
57. Striker, Edwards
60. Abbey, Carruth
61. Ruby, Cicero
63. Luke, Schrader
65. Rhoney, Russell

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Qual update*



BBnumberOne said:


> Lainee asked me to post an update.
> 
> The Qual has completed 3 Series and will start water marks tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks,,,, Mr. Lainee......   

Angie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 22. Lily, Becker


Angie, you wonderful pro you. I didn't know you ran trials. Good going and good luck.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*great*

*Go get em Lainee and Bullett!!! Good luck to all the open competitors!

Aaron*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > 22. Lily, Becker
> 
> 
> Angie, you wonderful pro you. I didn't know you ran trials. Good going and good luck.


I don't!! But some of my clients wanted to take a shot at it. Lily whom I originally trained is back on break from her new pro Dave Rorem. Took me a hour and a half to talk her owner to runner her in the AM. I thought what the heck, I might as well run her in the Open. I ran her brother in the qualifying and another client wanted to run his dog in the derby. It's the last trial of the season and only 1 1/2 hours away. 

God hates a coward and loves a fool!!  

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Best of luck to you, Angie!!

Andy


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Angie
the fool is on his way!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Qual results*

Lainee called with the Qual results:

1st - 29 *Lightning Fast Quack Attacker*, O/H Lainee Munhollon *QAA*   
2nd - 9 Two Step's No. Ninety-Nine O-Tom Vaughn H-Bill Schrader 
3rd - 26 Watermark's Laurie Darlin O-Richard Price H-Clint Avant 
4th - 15 Maple Creek's Calumet's Coyote O/H-Sharon Gierman 
RJ - 18 Code Black Smoke O-Don Cuttone H-Mark Edwards
20 High Meadow's Ramblin Rio O-Ronnie Stuart H-Clint Avant 
5 WW Button's "Sly" MacGregor O-Bill Dodd H-Mark Edwards


Congratulations to all. I am especially proud of Lainee and Bullet, who is now QAA.

David and Flash, beaming with pride....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll be a son of a gun, Buttlet Won!

*Contratulations Lainee and Bullet!!!*

Good going girl!

Now kick @$$ in the amateur and give your pro hell for only being able to get him to a 3rd.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I'll be a son of a gun, Buttlet Won!
> 
> *Contratulations Lainee and Bullet!!!*


You may be a son of a gun,Howard, but Buttlet is a son of Briezy!!!!!!!!   

I am just thrilled for Lainee and Bullet!!!!!!!!    

This is just the best news!!

Congratulations Team Bullet!!!!!!!!!!

Andy and Proud Momma Briezy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO BULLET AND LAINEE!!!!! WOW OH WOW WHAT AN ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!
Briezy's proud aunt regards,
Becky


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Lanie way to go...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Atta girl Lainee!!! You too Bullet! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow!! Lainee-this is wonderful!! Hugs to Bullet!! 

Raising a Glass of Free Wine in your Honor Regards-

M


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*AM update*

Hi folks,

Lainee called again.

The Am is about halfway through the second series land blind. Lainee will be running 3rd tomorrow morning.

There were 11 or 12 scratches out of 71. 42 were called back to the second:

1 Red River Bella Rosa O - Bruce Loeffelholz H - Bruce Loeffelholz/Penny Youngblood
2 FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann O/H Linda Noga 
3 Coolwater's Hurricane Alley O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn
4 Trumarc's Playboy O/H Doug Grimes 
7 Mad River's O'Lucky O/H Mike Molthan 
10 Breakwater's You and Me Babe O - Chris McCool H - Martha McCool
11 Arcadia's Senor Jefe O/H Tim West 
12 FC Red Label True Grit O/H Danny Widner 
13 Pin Oak's Lieutenant Colonel MH O/H Scott Carruth 
14 AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo O - Martha and John Russell H - John Russell Jr
16 Trumarc's Reverend Reggie O - Doug Grimes H - Edward Aycock Doug Grimes
18 Coolwater's Gambler's Choice O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn
19 Nebo's Millennium Jade O/H Alfred Wilson 
20 FC-AFCTrumarc's Lean Cuisine O - Judith Aycock H - John Russell
21 Salty Paws Midnight Missle O/H Susan Ritch 
22 Watermark's Big Chief O - Mary Tatum H - Jim Cope
24 Colonel Bowie's Revenge O/H Jeff Jenkins 
26 Jester Savvy Style O/H Neil Cutsinger 
27 Trumarc's Headache O/H Doug Grimes 
30 FC/AFC Pin Oak's Rip Curl O - Marvin Baumer H - Scott Carruth
31 AFC Coolwater's Ready To Go O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn
33 FC Bear Creek Ebonstar Truman O/H Kevin Regan 
34 Texas Harley's Deuce O/H Gary Taylor 
35 Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer O - Chris and Wade McCool H - Martha McCool
36 Rockerins Riverdance O/H Paul Rainbolt H - Paul Rainbolt
37 CAFC Colt Forty-Five II O - Mark Daniels H - Sharon Gierman
39 FC Two Step's Cocky Little Dude O/H Linda Noga H - Linda Noga
40 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker O/H Lainee Munhollon   
41 Nebo's Onyx Tornado O/H Al Wilson 
49 Pin Oak's Wiz Kid O/H Scott Carruth 
50 AFC Oak Branch's Duchess of Jiv O/H Pete Marcellus 
51 Emberain Katherine O/H Bob Rehmet 
53 Wolf Creek CR Skeeter O/H Robby Bickley 
55 Litchfield Lighting O - MILES ETCHART H - Dave Fowler
57 FC Knick's Buddy Boy O - Chris McCool H - Martha McCool
58 FC/AFC Maccabees First Candle O/H Susan Ritch 
60 Coolwater's Storm Chaser O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn
62 Calumet's Carronade Commando O/H Harold Gierman 
65 FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex O/H Scott Carruth 
69 AFC Cotes Du Rhone O/H Martha Russell 
70 Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll O/H Sharon Gierman 
71 Trumarc's Stanley O - Pam Ingham H - Joe Piland Jr./Pam Ingham

David and Flash, waiting at home, having a couch potato weekend...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news! When I talked to Lainee this afternoon she was heading back into the holding blind after a no-bird - glad to hear that they are doing well!!  

What a team regards,

Andy


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Andy Carlson said:


> Great news! When I talked to Lainee this afternoon she was heading back into the holding blind after a no-bird - glad to hear that they are doing well!!
> 
> What a team regards,
> 
> Andy


Yeah, she said she had a little problem pulling him off the line after the 'no bird', but he came back and did a respectable Set, and honored well...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 40 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker O/H Lainee Munhollon


Damn that Munhollon babe is on a roll!!!

Go Lainee go, go Lainee go, go Lainee go!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Derby Callbacks going int the 3rd*

Lainee gave me the Derby callbacks.

They ran a Double/Double and finished today. There are 17 going into the 3rd tomorrow:

2 LKY's Controled Burn O - Brad & Diane Clow H - Adam Casto
4 Nebo's Black Pearl O/H Al Wilson 
7 Commandeer in Chief O - Kristie Coley H - Clint Avant
9 Horsetooth's Scratch & Sniff O - Ron Pfister H - Kenny Trott/Adam Casto
10 High Marks Black and White O - Jeff Amendola H - Bryan White
11 Hawkeye's Sea Wolf O/H Bill Hillmann 
12 Watermark's Player O - Mary Tatum H - Mary Tatum/Clint Avant
13 Hawkeyes Duke O/H jim aston 
14 Northwinds Takin Ya By Surprise O - Kyle & Megan Krueger H - Bryan White
15 Topbrass Sky Hi Lucy O/H Susan Ritch 
16 Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em O - Marv & Pat Baumer H - Mark Edwards
17 Sister Lucy's Worth the Wait O - Mike White H - Clint Avant
18 Watermark's Opportunity Knocks O - Carl Estep H - Kenny Trott/Adam Casto
20 Blackwater's Commander In Chief O - Beth Harman H - Bryan White
21 Maple Creek's Calumet's Coyote O/H Sharon Gierman 
22 Sandy Creek's Dakota Sioux O - Frank Lucas H - Clint Avant
23 Calumet's Mein Soupster O/H Harold Gierman


David (the event monitor) and Flash


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*AM callbacks...*

AM Callbacks...Golden Retriever# 

" 51 Emberain Katherine O/H Bob Rehmet "!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats Lainee & Bullet QAA!!!!!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go DWARF......... :lol: , and a big pat on the head to Bullet.................................nice goin'.........:wink:


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations to Lainee and Bullet!!!  

Tony & Sheril


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats to Lainee and Bullet-way to go!!!!

Angie-saying "what the heck" always get me in trouble  -good luck!!!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Very happy for TEAM BULLET.

Congrats. You deserve it. :wink:


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee,

A Qual Blue. Way to go. It is time to move up


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WAY TO GO BULLET AND LAINEE!!!!Great job

Mark


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

D Osborn said:


> Congrats to Lainee and Bullet-way to go!!!!
> 
> Angie-saying "what the heck" always get me in trouble  -good luck!!!


Not this time.....  We had a blast! Obviously we didn't last. I heard only 11 or 12 got back to the third series. The second series was a double land blind off a poison bird. A short blind behind the gun and a much longer blind under the arc of the poison bird. She lined the short blind, but gave way to temptation running past that poison bird. The corridor was pretty darn tight and obviously she was feeling a little loose. Ya, I needed to keep her more right, I tried, but alas........ :? 

It was wonderful to stand next to her again! Shes a dandy gal!!!! 8) 

Angie


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Congraulations Lainee and Bullett and also to Andy!!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

*More from the AM*

More from the AM

Lainee and Bullet Made it to the Water Blind 

*WoooHoooo*

There are 28 back to the water blind:

1 Red River Bella Rosa O - Bruce Loeffelholz H - Bruce Loeffelholz/Penny Youngblood 
2 FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann O/H Linda Noga 
7 Mad River's O'Lucky O/H Mike Molthan 
10 Breakwater's You and Me Babe O - Chris McCool H - Martha McCool 
11 Arcadia's Senor Jefe O/H Tim West 
12 FC Red Label True Grit O/H Danny Widner 
13 Pin Oak's Lieutenant Colonel MH O/H Scott Carruth 
14 AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo O - Martha and John Russell H - John Russell Jr 
19 Nebo's Millennium Jade O/H Alfred Wilson 
20 FC-AFCTrumarc's Lean Cuisine O - Judith Aycock H - John Russell 
21 Salty Paws Midnight Missle O/H Susan Ritch 
22 Watermark's Big Chief O - Mary Tatum H - Jim Cope 
27 Trumarc's Headache O/H Doug Grimes 
30 FC/AFC Pin Oak's Rip Curl O - Marvin Baumer H - Scott Carruth 
31 AFC Coolwater's Ready To Go O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn 
33 FC Bear Creek Ebonstar Truman O/H Kevin Regan 
35 Maple Ridge's Sooner Boomer O - Chris and Wade McCool H - Martha McCool 
37 CAFC Colt Forty-Five II O - Mark Daniels H - Sharon Gierman 
39 FC Two Step's Cocky Little Dude O/H Linda Noga
40 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker O/H Lainee Munhollon    
49 Pin Oak's Wiz Kid O/H Scott Carruth 
50 AFC Oak Branch's Duchess of Jiv O/H Pete Marcellus 
57 FC Knick's Buddy Boy O - Chris McCool H - Martha McCool 
60 Coolwater's Storm Chaser O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn 
62 Calumet's Carronade Commando O/H Harold Gierman 
65 FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex O/H Scott Carruth 
69 AFC Cotes Du Rhone O/H Martha Russell 
70 Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll O/H Sharon Gierman 


David and Flash, waiting by the phone....[/b]


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

She's in some good company but all I can say is Go Lainee and Bullet Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Believer in Team Bullet regards,

Andy


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, Lainee said that Bullet did not want to get wet on the water blind....

Will post callbacks in a while....

David and Flash, Still proud of Bullet and Lainee...


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Callbacks for the 4th series of the AM:

1 Red River Bella Rosa O - Bruce Loeffelholz H - Bruce Loeffelholz/Penny Youngblood 
2 FC/AFC Riverside's Raggedy Ann O/H Linda Noga 
14 AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo O - Martha and John Russell H - John Russell Jr 
19 Nebo's Millennium Jade O/H Alfred Wilson 
20 FC-AFCTrumarc's Lean Cuisine O - Judith Aycock H - John Russell 
27 Trumarc's Headache O/H Doug Grimes 
31 AFC Coolwater's Ready To Go O - Alexandra Washburn-Weidlein H - Alex Washburn 
39 FC Two Step's Cocky Little Dude O/H Linda Noga 
50 AFC Oak Branch's Duchess of Jiv O/H Pete Marcellus 
57 FC Knick's Buddy Boy O - Chris McCool H - Martha McCool 
70 Pekisko Calumet's Rebel Doll O/H Sharon Gierman 


Lainee and Bullet didn't make it to the 4th, but 3 series in thier first Am ain't bad....

David and Flash.....


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Open results:

1st 23 FC-AFCTrumarc's Lean Cuisine , O - Judy Aycock, H - John Russell 
2nd 48 FC/AFC Pin Oak's Rip Curl , O - Marvin Baumer H - Scott Carruth 
3rd 60 FC Abe's Bessits Heart , O/H - Scott Carruth 
4th 25 FC Knick's Buddy Boy , O - Chris McCool, H - Bill Schrader 
RJ 37 FC Pin Oak's Texas Rex , O/H - Scott Carruth 
Jam 21 FC Two Step's Cocky Little Dude , O - Linda Noga, H - Bill Schrader 
Jam 63 Caprocks Cool Hand Luke , O - Lee Smithwick, H - Bill Schrader

Congrats to all.....

David and Flash... Watching football now....


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

BBnumberOne said:


> Lainee and Bullet didn't make it to the 4th, but 3 series in thier first Am ain't bad....
> 
> David and Flash.....


It sure isn't! QAA and 3 series in their first AM is definitely something to be proud of!!  

Andy


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Y'all should have seen Lainee this morning. She was way, way up on cloud nine. It was really neat.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lainee just left the trial grounds, heading for Dallas and the airport.

No more results from here. Pththththt.....  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You did a great job of reporting!!   Besides, what else did you and Flash have to do this weekend?? :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I understand Linda Noga won the Am with Annie. Martha Russel got second with Queezy, didn't hear who got third and Bruce Loeffelholz got fourth with Bella.

Third series water blind was a doozy. 150 yard entry, angle into a neck of a pond, hard wind blowing dogs into the shore, with 32 degree temps when I ran it. (2nd dog).

Jefe scalloped a cast to get in so I gave him an over, he took it and got lost behind a small island. 50 yards later I see him swimming into the middle of the pond, into the wind. Hate to fail the blind, but gotta love the effort!

Better luck next year!

Thanks to the Dave Fowler, Mark Edwards and his lovely bride and all the others who put on a great trial in their innagural outing.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Lainee, huge congrats on the Q WIN and going deep in the Am!! Give us some details when you return to earth.  

Frank


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Linda and Annie! Gotta love those Rebel dogs  .


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

*Derby*

Anyone have the results of the Derby, as not on EE as of yet.

Mark


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Lainee, huge congrats on the Q WIN and going deep in the Am!! Give us some details when you return to earth.
> 
> Frank


Frank after your weekend, mine seems trival! You and Roux did AWESOME! So when you going to break the news to Roux he is Chocolate? :twisted: :lol: 

There are so many details, some so little they mean little to anyone else but me, but some things stand out: the people at the trial were extrememly supportive and I don't think a single person didn't congratulate us, pretty neat. I got to meet several RTFers that I have only talked to via the internet. I got to hang out with the big dogs in the Am and Bullet allowed me to hang on for 3 series, what an experience. The judges were the tops in both the Qual and Am. Friendly and encouraging. They did not cut us any slack but they didn't throw us any tricks, the dogs that placed in the Am ran one heck of a trial, nothing easy about it. The Qual was no piece of cake and I was honored to stand next to Bullet and send him for that last retired bird on the water marks and watch him put his heart in soul into taking the correct line and marking the bird....what a rush! I know a made a certain person get teary eyed.....I know Mark had a "****-eating grin" while Bullet swam back....it was awesome!

Bullet matured a lot in the past month or so since he has been at Mark's and it really really showed. I can't take credit for his training that belongs to Mark. He is a top notch Pro who enjoys seeing his amatuers do well, he was very key to our success this weekend!

To all those RTFers out there that I met and chatted with this weekend, thanks for making this past weekend and great memory.....it is the people in this sport that make it fun!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh yeah I have to say that Dave Fowler and Mark really, really worked their butts off to make Red River happen and by far it was one of the smoothest trials I've worked and run!

Here is a picture also:










Team Bullet: Mark Edwards - trainer, Lightning Fast Quack Attacker*** (Bullet or Buttlet  ), Me - Owner/Handler


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats, Lainee!! Movin' on up!!! Great try at the am! Hang in there...

-Kristie


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi Lainee,

Currently in New Zealand. What a wonderful thread to read. Congratulations to you, David and Bullet. Good on Mark as well. 

As I was opening this thread, Judy advised me of Marthas's wonderful results also. 

Once again, congrats to all.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Woo Hoo! Congrats Lainee! I can't imagine the adrenaline rush this weekend must have been for you!

Also, Raven says congrats to her mom for getting a 1st and 2nd this weekend. Almost another double header??? :shock:


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS LAINEE -- WAY TO GO -- JUST SAW POSTING OF YOUR FIRST PLACE FINISH -- WAY TO GO BULLET -- QAA NOW AND EVERYTHING -- YOU GO GIRL -- REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU -- you're a good role model to the rest of us*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> you're a good role model to the rest of us


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I got a good chuckle out of that! 

Now go learn how to post a picture of Maxx for me! 

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> you're a good role model to the rest of us


I heard from a reliable source that she's a snooty field trial queen. Now she'll probably be a snooty field trial queen, *with a swelled head.*


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

congrats Lainee...


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't know how I missed this..Congratulations Lainee!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

A snooty field trial queen?!? -- diva of the FTs?!? -- no not Lainee -- she's just a sweetheart who deserved all the praise and accolades she's been given -- she is my hero (especially for her definition of "Ribbonitis") -- this has not been a paid political annoucement by the "Committee to Elect Lainee for Field Trial Diva" -- and Lainee, I wish I could get this damn cell phone to let me download Maxx's pictures -- he's down south in Alabama now -- won't see him again until March (and I miss him)


----------

